# Source for 26 volt, 1.15 amp output video transformers?



## hkhenry (Oct 21, 2005)

The video transformer that supplies power to my coax headend (home video distribution system) is apparently beginning to fail. Surprisingly, finding a replacement for the transformer has become a bit of a project. Radio Shack and others I've tried can only get as close as a 24 volt unit and the amps do not match at all. One salesman suggested I try the original manufactuer, Ault Inc., but their web site provided me with no encouragement -- do they still sell the product?, how do I contact them electronically? At this point, I would be happy to buy any video transformer with the right specs. Sorry if I have posted this in the wrong place. This is my very first posting to any chatroom. Thanks in advance. keith


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

You are looking for a step-down transformer. Is the output AC or DC? 26 volts is usually AC, but AC transformers usually work or don't, whereas one "leg" of a DC rectifier has failed or the internal filter capacitor has deteriorated and so the device connected to such a converter will suffer the effects of 60 Hz or 120 Hz hum.

Don't worry about exactly matching the voltage, but consider the amp rating to be a minimum. You may have to use plug from your old supply if the new one is not compatible. with your video system's input connector. 

There are lots of transformers and power supplies available on eBay cheap, but it takes a little persistence to find them. I think 26.2 or 26.3 VAC is a standard filament transformer output voltage


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Blonder Tongue makes a 27 volt, 1.3 amp transformer for its BIDAs that don't have internal power supplies. I'll look at one tomorrow to see what the part number is. I think I pay under $15 for them, so you might pay about $30 if you can find a dealer to sell you one.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Blonder Tongue part number 515013400B. Transformer for ARP-ACA/-RP amplifier. 26.3 VAC, 1.3 amp.

Or, if you want a little surplus capacity:
Blonder Tongue part number515024900B. Transformer for ARP-FRDA amplifier. 26.3VAC, 1.7 amp.

Blonder Tongue won't sell them directly to you, but you might be able to get Solid Signal or Stark Electronic to order one.


----------

